# Who's happy their CC



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Who's not happy with their CC*

It's very nice car but??????????


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Seriously? Troll alert! Lol!


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Very satisfied with mine.:thumbup:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I couldn't be happier with mine I love it.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

Traded mine in on an Audi A3 TDI. Didn't like the glare from the radio and instruments which could not be adequately dimmed. Did not like the huge blind spots forward created by the extreme slope of the doorposts combined with the mirrors. Front seats are not nearly as comfortable as either my Dodge truck or my Audi. Rear seat is a joke. But the car is undoubtably the most beautiful car on the road and the best appointed German car for the mney.


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> I couldn't be happier with mine I love it.


Same here. 

Love the ride, fit & finish, attention to detail, the styling, DSG, turbo - I think VW really hit a home run with the CC. 

No complaints - so far. But, seriously, I don't expect this car - or any car for that matter to be flawless, without a rattle here and there, or noticing some sort of subjective design detail that I would have done differently. 

Yet, for me, the car has met all my expectations. 

Very pleased.

mike.


----------



## acadiancc (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate mine. Dont like the blind spots, the limited view when backing up, the numerous trips to the dealership, but mostly the rattlles, water infiltration, and poor build quality.

Will sell in February, cant wait!


----------



## chisau5 (Feb 13, 2004)

acadiancc said:


> I hate mine. Dont like the blind spots, the limited view when backing up, the *numerous trips to the dealership*, but mostly the rattlles, water infiltration, and poor build quality.
> 
> Will sell in February, cant wait!


Its only day one for me and so far, so good. I'm curious about your statement in bold above. Were these a result of rattles and water? What MY is your CC?

Thanks!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

So far so good, I love it. Although it only has 400 miles on it. So we shall see...


----------



## sfletcher (May 26, 2008)

Mine is now about 2 months old and already nearly 5000 miles on her and I really am happy with the car.

I still don't understand how the dealership can initial off and sign the pre-delivery list that said "check tire pressure" and "removed shipping blocks" when they did neither of these though.

All in all, I am very pleased with the car even though I came from a 2008 R32.


----------



## acadiancc (Jan 16, 2009)

chisau5 said:


> Its only day one for me and so far, so good. I'm curious about your statement in bold above. Were these a result of rattles and water? What MY is your CC?
> 
> Thanks!


My CC is a 2009 VR6-4motion

First I want to say I have an excellent VW dealership. They are kind, honest, and competent. They really try hard to fix what is fixable. They always clean car inside out before I get it back. Only problem is they are 90 km away from my house so I sometimes have to miss work to visit them.

Here is a list of my trips to dealership in 22 months and 32000 km of ownership:

1-Check engine light at 500km
2-water infiltration in pass side mirror puddle light
3-water infiltration in taillights (problem not fixed)
4-water infiltration in taillights (problem fixed, bad weld spots where water infiltrated)
5-rattlle in key fob area (fixed)
6-fuel door open mechanism broke, unable to open fuel door
7-rattlle in dash area (not fixed)
8-rattle in instrument cluster (fixed), A-pillars, sunroof (partially fixed) but new rattles reappeared

I didn't go to dealership for other intermittent problems (burned light indicator on dash but lights are OK) and other rattles. I also went for regular maintenance but that doesn't count.

The car does have qualities (nice engine-transmission, decent fuel economy, nice features, huge trunk), but it is by far the worst car (and most expensive - re:VR6 4motion) I ever had.


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

mtdoragary said:


> Traded mine in on an Audi A3 TDI. Didn't like the glare from the radio and instruments which could not be adequately dimmed. Did not like the huge blind spots forward created by the extreme slope of the doorposts combined with the mirrors. Front seats are not nearly as comfortable as either my Dodge truck or my Audi. Rear seat is a joke. But the car is undoubtably the most beautiful car on the road and the best appointed German car for the mney.


I do wish the touchscreen on the radio dimmed when the headlights come on. It responds to the dimmer dial, but then the dash and all the red leds dim also. Nothing bothers me except the radio LCD. I keep it on the low setting which isn't great in the day but I don't have to screw with it every night. The rest of the dash is great for me and I'm VERY sensitive to bright/dark changes when my contacts are in. In my 2011, the dimmer dial takes it all very dim. Maybe they updated this?

This is the first complain I've heard about the CC's seats anywhere. I love them, and so does everyone else - including the car mags. 

Dodge truck seats? I drove a friends loaded to the max 3500 diesel ~400 miles this summer - you've got to be joking. That almost a $50,000 truck and it was crap. I couldn't wait to get out. All the basic Chevy cargo vans I own have much better seats - and they don't even adjust much!

What's a joke about the back seats? I find them to be quite good also, as far as comfort goes. For me, the 5th seat thing is stupid - I wouldn't want anyone to have to ride in that spot anyway, too tight. They certainly have more leg room back there than an A3. The only way I could see the A3 being better is with over 6' tall people, but probably pretty close.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Just turned 60K miles on our 2009 VR6 Sport. No complaints. Still have ~5K left on the OEM Continentals. No rattles, no water leaks. Left rear tail light occasionally goes out. A slight tap on the tail light lens fixes it. Hasn't bothered me enough yet to pull out the tail light and fix it. Still get complements all the time.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Did I mention that I was VERY SATISFIED with mine?opcorn:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

mtdoragary said:


> Traded mine in on an Audi A3 TDI. Didn't like the glare from the radio and instruments which could not be adequately dimmed. Did not like the huge blind spots forward created by the extreme slope of the doorposts combined with the mirrors. Front seats are not nearly as comfortable as either my Dodge truck or my Audi. Rear seat is a joke. But the car is undoubtably the most beautiful car on the road and the best appointed German car for the mney.


so umm...you didn't notice blind spots, seat comfort-ability? in the first place when test driving?

Also, comparing truck seating to car seating... i find that awkward :sly:



lightguy said:


> I do wish the touchscreen on the radio dimmed when the headlights come on. It responds to the dimmer dial, but then the dash and all the red leds dim also. Nothing bothers me except the radio LCD. I keep it on the low setting which isn't great in the day but I don't have to screw with it every night. The rest of the dash is great for me and I'm VERY sensitive to bright/dark changes when my contacts are in. In my 2011, the dimmer dial takes it all very dim. Maybe they updated this?
> 
> This is the first complain I've heard about the CC's seats anywhere. I love them, and so does everyone else - including the car mags.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking about back seats, too...so far people i know have sat in the back and nothing but compliments toward it.


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Traded a 2007 Subaru outback for my first VW. Very happy so far. Almost 12 months of driving in Chicago and no major issues. 
Love the styling, how it drives. I was hesitant at first about the DSG transmission but now I enjoy coming back home after driving a rental car and settling into my CC for a ride home. Took a bit to get used to the power band but have it mastered.
I have a 3 year lease on will be interested to see how it behaves the remained of the lease.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I'm curious to know more about the glare issue, ie: what you consider glare. 

I also know there's tons of threads in rattle. But, 'knock on wood,' 11k so far and no rattles at all


----------



## drivefast4fun (Jun 16, 2010)

mtdoragary said:


> Didn't like the glare from the radio and instruments which could not be adequately dimmed.


 Just asking here, but with the dimmer dial all the way down, and the display set to the darkest setting in the settings menu you still had glare? The only glare I get is off the drivers window from the tint from the headlight switch, before it was tinted there was no glare at all. Just under 12K on the clock and I have no complaints, except for the fact the car is black! 
When I was looking, I narrowed it down to this and the Mercedes C300 sport. The Mercedes was nice, but the dash looked too boxy, too plain. I did get my wife to look at the Tiguan, and she bought one! Thank goodness, otherwise it might have been a Dodge Journey, or heaven forbid a mini-van!


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

drivefast4fun said:


> Just asking here, but with the dimmer dial all the way down, and the display set to the darkest setting in the settings menu you still had glare? The only glare I get is off the drivers window from the tint from the headlight switch, before it was tinted there was no glare at all. Just under 12K on the clock and I have no complaints, except for the fact the car is black!
> When I was looking, I narrowed it down to this and the Mercedes C300 sport. The Mercedes was nice, but the dash looked too boxy, too plain. I did get my wife to look at the Tiguan, and she bought one! Thank goodness, otherwise it might have been a Dodge Journey, or heaven forbid a mini-van!


It won't dim enough not to interfere with night vision. Tried a few others and they re all the same. Brightest dash cluster I ever saw with it turned all the way down. My brother has the same complaint about his new Jetta, but my other brother is fine with his two-year-old Jetta because the dash lighting is red.


----------



## MiamiCC (Jul 29, 2010)

My biggest issue is the blind spot. It's hard to weave in and out of traffic because of the visibility. I almost hit a pedestrian in a plaza while making a left because the pillar really blocked my view. Also, the seating for me is a bit awkward. I came from an SUV and I always had the back of the seat pretty much straight with only a slight lean back. Given my height 6' 5" in the CC I have to lean the seat back a lot so I can see straight ahead of me and my head doesn't touch the roof. Also when I'm cleaning the interior it is really hard for me to sit in the back. But my biggest issue is the blind spot created by the design and the small side mirrors. Oh and a slight rattle from the dash area. But other than that I really love my CC.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

That blind spot is the main reason I traded for the Audi. Three times I almost hit pedestrians that I didn't see, and twice I almost pulled onto the highway in front of a car. We loved the CC, but regardless of it's other fine attributes, that was reason enough to get out of it.


MiamiCC said:


> My biggest issue is the blind spot. It's hard to weave in and out of traffic because of the visibility. I almost hit a pedestrian in a plaza while making a left because the pillar really blocked my view. Also, the seating for me is a bit awkward. I came from an SUV and I always had the back of the seat pretty much straight with only a slight lean back. Given my height 6' 5" in the CC I have to lean the seat back a lot so I can see straight ahead of me and my head doesn't touch the roof. Also when I'm cleaning the interior it is really hard for me to sit in the back. But my biggest issue is the blind spot created by the design and the small side mirrors. Oh and a slight rattle from the dash area. But other than that I really love my CC.


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

Almost 7K on mine and I love it, I have a little "buzz" in the driver's side door which I plan on having them look at in a week or so...I've never really noticed a blind spot problem, or maybe I'm just a bit paranoid about checking twice before I pull out...I've never seen a pedestrian in my rear view on the ground, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

I just don't understand how people can complain about blind spots AFTER having purchased the car. Did anybody "test drive" the car before sitting down with the salesman/woman? I noticed blind spots right away on the initial test drive, but did I care? Hell no! I wanted the CC!!!!!!!!!

I'm just extra careful when driving.:thumbup:

I don't buy that blind spot ish for nothing, if people want to just change their car, then say that. But don't stress blind spots as the reason for trading, when that's what test drives are for.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

^^^Agree with the blind spot complaints.

Love mine so far! Best car I have ever owned, my previous was wan an 08 rabbit so it was a nice step up. No issue with the blind spots and i have 20% tints all around.

Hopefully it keeps treating me well

LOVE THE CC


----------



## raptor1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I totaly agree that when you test drive a car you should pay attention to things like blind spots ect.
My 2006 Honda Civic coupe had terrible blind spots compared to my CC.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> I just don't understand how people can complain about blind spots AFTER having purchased the car. Did anybody "test drive" the car before sitting down with the salesman/woman? I noticed blind spots right away on the initial test drive, but did I care? Hell no! I wanted the CC!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm just extra careful when driving.:thumbup:
> 
> I don't buy that blind spot ish for nothing, if people want to just change their car, then say that. But don't stress blind spots as the reason for trading, when that's what test drives are for.


I want o hear your followup comments after you hit someone.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

raptor1 said:


> I totaly agree that when you test drive a car you should pay attention to things like blind spots ect.
> My 2006 Honda Civic coupe had terrible blind spots compared to my CC.


Of course you pay attention to blind spots when you test drive a car, but you don't discover them until you almost run someone down because you don't see them. The real world is far different from a test drive no matter how fantastic you perceive your driving skills to be. My skills are adequate. I have a state championship in autocross and I'm a retired driver ed teacher.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love my CC. I have no issues with this car.


----------



## CC Fan (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess buying a nice looking car, like the cc, is like marrying a hot chick. You know she's got "issues", but she looks soooo good, and you enjoy the fact that everybody's looking and admiring her (and she's a wildcat in bed). Once the honeymoon is over, and you get to know her a little better, the beauty thing goes away, and you're left with a bitch that you cannot wait to get rid of.


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> I just don't understand how people can complain about blind spots AFTER having purchased the car. Did anybody "test drive" the car before sitting down with the salesman/woman? I noticed blind spots right away on the initial test drive, but did I care? Hell no! I wanted the CC!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm just extra careful when driving.:thumbup:
> 
> I don't buy that blind spot ish for nothing, if people want to just change their car, then say that. But don't stress blind spots as the reason for trading, when that's what test drives are for.


To be honest, I have yet to drive any car that did not have some type of blind spot. There's also no way that a 10-15 minute test drive will pick up every blind spot, either. 

mike.


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

After over 2 years in my car I love it more everyday. I have no rattles, no water problems, no engine issues,etc. Knock on wood. 
I'm confused about peoples beef with the blind spot. I drive my car every day in downtown Miami traffic and have never had an issue. Maybe I just look where I'm going more than people, idk. And on the highway I never have a problem weaving in and out of traffic. My mirrors are angled properly to accomplish this.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

CC Fan said:


> I guess buying a nice looking car, like the cc, is like marrying a hot chick. You know she's got "issues", but she looks soooo good, and you enjoy the fact that everybody's looking and admiring her (and she's a wildcat in bed). Once the honeymoon is over, and you get to know her a little better, the beauty thing goes away, and you're left with a bitch that you cannot wait to get rid of.


Lol. It's that mentality that keep me in business (real life, that is)


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

I actually love my CC. i think its the best model in VW's lineup. I am 6'3" and my head does almost get to the top of the headliner, but that doesnt bother too much. I knew this before getting the car. Putting my 10 month old son in the car seat can also be a challenge, but again nothing too crazy. Other than those minor things, I have absolutely no regret.

In my opinion, there is no other car out in the market that can compare to looks, options and drive-ability in its price class.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

mtdoragary said:


> I want o hear your followup comments after you hit someone.


I've been driving for 25 years, been in cars that had worse "blind spots" than the CC. Like I said, I will drive "carefully", as I have been doing for the last 25 years in New York City. If you can drive in New York City, you can drive anywhere.

To be fair to you, you're quite tall. So that could be where I'm missing your claim. I'm no where near that.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

mercurial said:


> To be honest, I have yet to drive any car that did not have some type of blind spot. There's also no way that a 10-15 minute test drive will pick up every blind spot, either.
> 
> mike.


I disagree. Different strokes, for different folks. As I have said, I noticed all the blind spots right away during my test drive, which was under 10 minutes. Again, different strokes, for different folks.


----------



## webtoker (Sep 16, 2010)

Love mine but the DSG auto-tranny is painful.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

webtoker said:


> Love mine but the DSG auto-tranny is painful.


Wondering why you say that?

DSG is on of my favorite things in the CC.


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

milan187 said:


> Wondering why you say that?
> 
> DSG is on of my favorite things in the CC.


He may have one of the chronic - Mectronic problem DSG's on his CC.
I like my CC, but the DSG definitely has the mectronic problem and it causes all kinds of odd behavior in the shifting,downshifting etc..

I drove a new passat for 2 weeks last month and the DSG on that was perfect. no issues.
Mine will be going in for yet another "look".

VW "must" remedy this problem or my car will be up for sale after the new year


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> I disagree. Different strokes, for different folks. As I have said, I noticed all the blind spots right away during my test drive, which was under 10 minutes. Again, different strokes, for different folks.



But that's not dispositive of the fact that to the extent some drivers may find the blind spots in the CC, that they are any worse than those found in other cars. 

mike.


----------



## nomad1 (Apr 22, 2005)

IMO - Blind spots are part of the price you pay on a car that tilts a little bit more to the style part of the style vs substance equation. Ditto the back seats complains.

But a nick that I would pick is the sound system on what is a 30K car. Its not the most terrible but it certianly is sub par. I dont need whatever namebrand like Bose (which is crap, but still...) or Rockford Fosgate, just add a modestly powered quality amplifier to the current 6/5" component set up. Ta Da... problem solved. But nooo. 

And the fact dynaudio is not even an option until you get to the $40K mark is all but ridiculous.

Other than that, Im happy with the car.:thumbup:


----------



## webtoker (Sep 16, 2010)

milan187 said:


> Wondering why you say that?
> 
> DSG is on of my favorite things in the CC.


I have a 2011, got it a few months ago. The closest thing I can associate it with is a manual transmission that is about to have its clutch go out. Hopefully mine just has a problem and can be fixed when I take it in for the 90 day checkup.


Cal


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

webtoker said:


> I have a 2011, got it a few months ago. The closest thing I can associate it with is a manual transmission that is about to have its clutch go out. Hopefully mine just has a problem and can be fixed when I take it in for the 90 day checkup.
> 
> 
> Cal


I really don't think that's normal. By that you mean it feels like the clutch is slipping?
Mine is very smooth. Only thing i may not be very happy with is that the shifts in D happen really early, around 2000rpm. It's economical that way i guess, but thats why i have S and Tip when I need it. 

I would definitely check it out and make the dealer fix it.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

I am very happy with mine, but with that said I will most likely trade her in in the very near future. I am looking for a something smaller.

Most likely a coupe.


----------



## webtoker (Sep 16, 2010)

milan187 said:


> I really don't think that's normal. By that you mean it feels like the clutch is slipping?



Essentially yes. I will often push on the gas pedal and see the RPMs go up but the car not move and then it will catch with a lurching motion. I even had to warn my wife on how to drive it to now make her go crazy.


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love our '09 4Motion, not having many issues. The only big one is the rear left door holds some water when washed or heavy rain. I just make darn sure I open the door, let the water all out and dry the area off well. As for the blind spot: didn't everyone who has a problem with the blind spot test drive their CC first? If so, you would have noticed the blind spot before you bought the car. So why did you buy the CC?


----------



## MiamiCC (Jul 29, 2010)

Even though I complain about the blind spot, I can live with it. I test drove the CC and loved it but I noticed the blind spots. I came from a Nissan Murano so I kinda felt blind when navigating the CC. But I did not let that be the deciding factor. It truly felt like a solid car and responded very quick. Also, it's a super sexy car for a decent price.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Love mine, but needs to handle better : too much body-roll and understeer, also needs a little more shock damping.


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

Love mine... cant wait to get to stage II once APR comes out with it for 2011


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

The CC is a very very nice car. but after being in a convertible since 1983 it is taking some getting use too. when i first saw the CC i was like WOW. I could get use to it, but been that the roof just pops up its making it harder... (But i knew that before i got) thinking i would be ok with it. But i'm looking to get out of it soon.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

hmm..

blind spots ,
water leaks,
clutch fells like mashed potatoes when u step on it 
rattles ,rattles rattles,
the awful conti tires ,,that have a broken bead somewhere that is causing a trammaling effect or sway on bumps ..that the dealer wont replace ..
my clear coat sheeted off my front bumper 

blah . besides that i love it .


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

dtm337 said:


> hmm..
> 
> blind spots ,
> water leaks,
> ...


Pretty much my sentiments exactly. But I chose to leave my love and get the Audi. Glad I did - I'm learning to love the Audi and already love driving it a lot more than I did the CC. The CC can't be beat for looks, and it's the best level of luxury you can get in a German car for the money spent. I just had to choose safety and performance over luxury and looks. I don't regret my year in the CC though!


----------



## _ANARCHY_ (Dec 14, 2008)

With all the good/bad mentioned in this thread, the problems I have had with my car and currently have it in the shop for I can say that I HATE my car. I am having the 20k mile service and then trying to get rid of it.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

mtdoragary said:


> Pretty much my sentiments exactly. But I chose to leave my love and get the Audi. Glad I did - I'm learning to love the Audi and already love driving it a lot more than I did the CC. The CC can't be beat for looks, and it's the best level of luxury you can get in a German car for the money spent. I just had to choose safety and performance over luxury and looks. I don't regret my year in the CC though!


Safety and Performance over the CC in an A3 TDI? Performance in the TDI is not close to the 2.0T, as for safety they are about the same from all the data I can find online if not the CC being marginally better. (They are both great though)
Might be more fun to drive since its a hatch, and something I miss from my Golf....

Not trying to start anything I like the A3...
I was also looking at it but got the CC and love it!


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

gnewveloce said:


> Almost 7K on mine and I love it, I have a little "buzz" in the driver's side door which I plan on having them look at in a week or so...I've never really noticed a blind spot problem, or maybe I'm just a bit paranoid about checking twice before I pull out...I've never seen a pedestrian in my rear view on the ground, so I must be doing something right.


if they permanently fix the driver door buzz let us know - I have it too and my dealer has tried three times and failed. wish I were more mechanically inclined as I cannot believe it is that tough to figure out and fix - even if means the panel is defective and they should order a new one. This thing is a rattle trap. it has many great qualities but many issues no new car should have. things are wrong with it that should take 5+ years to show up, not 5 months. blind spot for me is looking out right side - seat blocks half of rear seat side window. just learned to deal with it so I dont pull into someone...


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

CC Fan said:


> I guess buying a nice looking car, like the cc, is like marrying a hot chick. You know she's got "issues", but she looks soooo good, and you enjoy the fact that everybody's looking and admiring her (and she's a wildcat in bed). Once the honeymoon is over, and you get to know her a little better, the beauty thing goes away, and you're left with a bitch that you cannot wait to get rid of.


this is absolutely the exact correct point of view on the CC. super HOT looks. doesnt offer too much else. So to those that are considering a CC but have not done so yet - you can choose possibly the hottest car going in this price range (dont get a VR6 4 motion - for that money you can get a lexus so write the cc off your list now). but if you stick to cc lux and lower trim lines). Or you can get a car with a great personality and qualities that isnt so "hot" and without the issues that come with hot. your choice. Hot aint what its cracked up to be.


----------



## chisau5 (Feb 13, 2004)

Interesting opinions in here. I will say that my neighbor is an Audi mechanic, and while he is also an Audi fan they are not without their own issues. For that matter, I have co-workers with an ES-350, Acura TL, 535i, and Toyota Avalon, and they come with their own set of issues.

For what it is I think the CC is fabulous, but it is not for everyone. Best of luck to those that have chosen to move on, and I look forward to sharing with the rest of the CC family!


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

chisau5 said:


> Interesting opinions in here. I will say that my neighbor is an Audi mechanic, and while he is also an Audi fan they are not without their own issues. For that matter, I have co-workers with an ES-350, Acura TL, 535i, and Toyota Avalon, and they come with their own set of issues.
> 
> For what it is I think the CC is fabulous, but it is not for everyone. Best of luck to those that have chosen to move on, and I look forward to sharing with the rest of the CC family!


Audi's have a less-than-sterling record in reliability. But the A3 TDI Audi I chose is basically a VW with a higher level of luxury. Reliability should be outstanding just like a Jetta TDI.


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

chisau5 said:


> Interesting opinions in here. I will say that my neighbor is an Audi mechanic, and while he is also an Audi fan they are not without their own issues. For that matter, I have co-workers with an ES-350, Acura TL, 535i, and Toyota Avalon, and they come with their own set of issues.
> 
> For what it is I think the CC is fabulous, but it is not for everyone. Best of luck to those that have chosen to move on, and I look forward to sharing with the rest of the CC family!



And there you have it. :thumbup:

If this thread were to appear in another forum, for any other make and model (not only VW, but Lexus, Acura, Honda, Toyota, Volvo, Hyundai - you get the picture), the response would, I expect, certainly follow form. Namely, some owners are pleased, while others are not. Some have had mechanical issues, while others have not. The car either met or exceeded the expectations of its owners, while for others, they traded for a different model. Some can't wait to get rid of the current ride, while others who may have had their car totalled went out and bought the same model again. 

While I do apprecaite the differnt views of these threads, they really are neither a persuasive nor a complelling tool for a prospective purchaser. They're just another cog in the wheel of information that someone in the market for a new car should take with a grain of salt. 

mike.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Almost 3 months in and ~2100 miles on my CC, no problems/rattles/leaks at all. Fun to drive, great gas mileage and no headroom problems at 6'1. I don't think anyone ever used the middle rear seat in the 8 years I owned my last car ('02 Jetta) so the 4-seater thing isn't an issue.

I will agree that the right-side B-pillar, combined with the front passenger seat headrest, hampers visibility somewhat but IMO it shouldn't be a problem as long as you're aware of it and drive accordingly.

Anyone who's bothered enough by visibility/blind spots to get rid of their CC, but test-drove it on a road and not just around an empty parking lot before buying... not sure how to comment on that :what:


----------



## nomad1 (Apr 22, 2005)

pqerpqer said:


> this is absolutely the exact correct point of view on the CC. super HOT looks. doesnt offer too much else. So to those that are considering a CC but have not done so yet - you can choose possibly the hottest car going in this price range (dont get a VR6 4 motion - for that money you can get a lexus so write the cc off your list now). but if you stick to cc lux and lower trim lines). Or you can get a car with a great personality and qualities that isnt so "hot" and without the issues that come with hot. your choice. Hot aint what its cracked up to be.



... get a lexus" :what: Exactly what is this hot $40k Lexus you are referring to?:laugh:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The latest reliability surveys indicate the Audi A3 is below average, and the VW CC is average.........


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Love the way the car looks, but hate the blindspots. Kinda wish i got a Mk6 GTI.


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

I like mine so much I just bought my Dad one for Christmas (White 2011 Sport Automatic 2.0T)...


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

bpkdaguio said:


> I like mine so much I just bought my Dad one for Christmas (White 2011 Sport Automatic 2.0T)...


Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!!


haha, I'll get some up in the next few days... he lives 30 miles from me!!


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*CC Blind spot*

Gladly, the navigation/rear camera package was 2010 option. The back window in the CC is quite shallow and it does create quite a blind spot. Lane changes from left to right is not an issue for me. The blind spot when needing to back the car into a parking spot is a lot less of an issue with the rear camera I have in my car. This is a fun car to have and get complements about it all the time.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> The latest reliability surveys indicate the Audi A3 is below average, and the VW CC is average.........


The A3 is a TDIO, the CC was a gasser. Apples and oranges.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

10CC said:


> Anyone who's bothered enough by visibility/blind spots to get rid of their CC, but test-drove it on a road and not just around an empty parking lot before buying... not sure how to comment on that :what:


Blind spots are not discovered on test drives. They are discovered during near-misses. How long HAVE you been driving?


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

milan187 said:


> Safety and Performance over the CC in an A3 TDI? Performance in the TDI is not close to the 2.0T, as for safety they are about the same from all the data I can find online if not the CC being marginally better. (They are both great though)
> Might be more fun to drive since its a hatch, and something I miss from my Golf....
> 
> Not trying to start anything I like the A3...
> I was also looking at it but got the CC and love it!


 I got the CC and loved it too. I now have the A# and love it as well. Real-world safety and performance is not found in data, but in experience. Here's hoping your experience remains excellent!


----------



## 2000mroadster (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic ride. 6K and no problems what so ever,plus it's ultra sexy!


----------



## CC Fan (Sep 26, 2010)

Go to a Aid or Autobarn store, and get a pair of blind spot mirrors (convex mirror, about 2" in diameter, with the double stick tape on the back). Stick them to your sideview mirrors and, voila, no more blind spots! I have them, and love them!


----------



## 56nomad56 (Apr 17, 2009)

*18 months and 20,000 miles into it...*

I never thought about the blind spot issue until reading this thread, it's never been an issue for me. For the poster who complained about it while weaving around traffic, here's a tip: don't be an idiot driver and we'll all be a lot safer.

Had the handle on the back sliding cover between the seats break off, but that could have easily been my kids. Replaced the bulbs in the passenger taillight. Had them reflash the NAV b/c of the iPod skipping about 2-3 seconds into each song but didn't do anything to help. Have a new driver armrest on order b/c it's separating at the "seam" btw top and bottom.

I had read and heard VW durability horror stories but overall pretty happy. No rattles, no leaks (knock on wood). Trunk is much larger than people expect. Only gripes are that the Nav often takes a long time to start up, which means by the time the backup camera has come up on the screen I've already backed up, and it tends to understeer a lot more than my old V6 Accord.

Mightily interested in the Golf 2.0R 4 door with a manual trans, but it might be more than my Lux/NAV was. The AWD, 260HP, and overall utility might compensate though.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

*A Satisfied Customer*

I guess every CC is different. I am sorry to hear about people's problems. Guess I am lucky to have 28.5k trouble free miles. I find the build quality excellent, love the styling, with APR and new tires the car drives great, never needed a 5th seat and blind spots are just part of life (if you are the type of person to be really bothered by blind spots, then the CC probably isn't your ride anyway).

For the amount of money I have put in to the car, I am very pleased and satisfied. 

Also, in the Bay Area, it is a very exclusive car. Very few on the road. I easily go 2 weeks without seeing another one. If I owned a BWM/Audi/Lexus/Inifinti I think I would be bothered by the dime a dozen commonality of them.


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

i rented a new Sonata this week in Phoenix. I was glad to get back to Chicago last night an driving my CC. Much better ride, steering feel and overall quality.


----------



## oratzes (Apr 2, 2004)

Gotta say I love the new CC.

I got a black 2011 Lux model and I am happy I did. Put Black 19"s with Nitto Invo's on, got the windows tinted black and lowered it just a touch with Eibachs.

The ride is phenomenal, the cornering is great and I love the DSG transmission. The perfect combination of automatic and manual feel.

Shopping for a couple more mods and things, mainly on eBay (.com and .de)


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I will take a more reliable "gasser" over a TDI anyday.........


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> I will take a more reliable "gasser" over a TDI anyday.........


I agree. Still not 100% sold on TDI motors. That and the fact that it is not always easy to find a station that sells diesel.


----------



## CCRay (Sep 23, 2010)

*I guess my take is different from many of you...*

I don't buy cars very often and I research and test drive them to death before making a decision.
The CC Sport 6MT is an unbelievably great automotive deal as well as a really sweet ride.
My 2011 has nearly 5k miles on it and the only issue I have is an optically distorted windshield which will get replaced under warranty. The only other issue I had with the car, I knew about going in, sloppy suspension, and I corrected it with H&R Sport Springs. Even with that investment I haven't come near breaking the $30K mark in total spend! That is awesome value!! 

The CC DSG and further on up the food chain, 4-Motion models, are *VERY* expensive and you can argue that they offer much less in terms of bang for the buck. At the prices that those are sold at, there are better choices such as an Audi A4 Quattro or A3 Quattro, for instance.

The CC is an awesome $30,000 car. Anything above that, and it runs into very stiff competition.

My $.02


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

*Love it*

I drive 30k miles per year. So far, I have 15k in 6 months. No problems. The build quality is exceptional and very few rattles over some pretty poor roads here in "rural" MA. Changing the oil is super easy and clean with an extraction pump. Every car should be designed with the filter on the top. If I had any complaints it is the numb clutch and weak brakes. I love German cars but I always feared getting myself into reliability issues and decided to roll the dice with the CC. All my past Japanese cars treated me well but none compare to the feel of good German engineering.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

I saw people saying no performance data on the CC, I hope this helps..

Beginner Class (first time at the track) lowering springs and air filter is the only mod on the car at that time.

there's no issues after the track day what so ever.






I'm I happy with my CC? I'm excited!


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

But nothing - awesome car..great ride, quality appointments, seems like you get 60k worth of car for less than half that price.


----------



## DonnyUGA (Nov 4, 2007)

Overall I love it. I'm having issues with my AC but that's about it. Covered under warranty though. I will say that if the Golf R, or if the 4 door R32 had made it stateside I would have purchased that instead of the CC. I kind of miss my clutch.


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm happy, but now that I am past 39K miles, issues are starting to arise with no warranty coverage.

Also, I never noticed any blind spots.


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sparda29 said:


> I'm happy, but now that I am past 39K miles, issues are starting to arise with no warranty coverage.
> 
> Also, I never noticed any blind spots.


Ouch, the curse of the VW 36k warranty.. Hope they are not pricey fixes.
I specfically got my cc as a loaner car (only 4k miles) so I have the Certified Warranty thru 60k miles.


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm very happy with my CC. I only have 13k miles on it and runs like it did the first day i took it off the lot.


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

wogeboy said:


> I specfically got my cc as a loaner car (only 4k miles) so I have the Certified Warranty thru 60k miles.


Smart move :thumbup:


----------



## deech (Nov 15, 2004)

Just bought my CC. I traded in my '04 Jetta TDI. 

I'm pretty pleased. I didn't actually know much about the CC when I went into the Dealership, but I was pretty pissed at my Jetta at the time. I had continuous issues with it over the life of the car, culminating in issues with the intake and some other stuff. Repairs were going to hit me hard (again) so I said, "forget it. Show me to a salesman... Hi Tony, sell me a new damn car." 
"Ok, which were you interested in?" 
*I look around the show floor, see the CC and note that it is very shiny* 
"That one." 

It was an impulse buy, (which I normally wouldn't do) but I'm very pleased with it so far. Fit and trim is nice. Had it for over a month now and have yet to see another one on the road. Driving it is a blast. Peppy and comfortable with no rattles or weirdness to speak of. I have yet to really have any issues with blind spots, but then again, when your mirrors are actually properly adjusted, it's far less of an issue. I've noticed a lot of people don't have their mirrors adjusted properly to compensate. (http://www.linquist.net/motorsports/tech/mirrors/ is a good discussion of it) That doesn't eliminate the blind spots, but it does help mitigate them. I always look over my shoulder to doublecheck as well. 

Anywhoo, I love my CC. It was certainly a step up from my Jetta. There was a time when I did love my Jetta, but it got beaten out of me by the expensive repairs and the annoyance of tracking down decent quality diesel fuel. I am going to miss filling up the tank every three weeks or so. It's a big adjustment to go from 42-48 mpg (as long as everything was working right) to 29 on average. 

Oh, and I should note it's a 2011 Sport and the dealership I got it from extended the VW warranty to 5 years / 60k with free scheduled maintenance, oil changes and car washes for that 5 years. So, that's nice. The dealership is just a few blocks from my office, so I can drop by at lunch whenever to get a wash and vacuum. Considering I'm horrible at remembering to wash and vac regularly, it'll be great!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Got rid of the CC.. I was trying to make it last , but the car was not for me. yes it was very nice , but i'm use to driving small cars, i was trying to wait for the Beetle to come but...... Picked up a Mini Cooper Clubman. I will be back in a VW when the Beetle return..........


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahh, The Clubman is "Tre' Cool'. The wife loves them.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Having owned my cc for a month with 931 miles on it to date. I find myself stealing glances of my car whenever I get a chance in the office. 

That being said, its a huge car and I am still getting use to it (came from a honda prelude 98). 

There is a rattle starting up in the steering column that annoys me. 19's with cheap used triangle tires are loud as frack! Stock 17's the ride was very very quiet coming from a Honda Civic (wifes car) and Prelude

Going to lower it this friday with ST coilovers- once its lowered I am sure I will be staring at it more. 

I love my CC so far, the road noise from cheap tires can be fixed, but after all the mods recently I am too broke to do it. 

Coworker commented the stock suspension holds a turn very well after following me down a freeway turn pipe. 

Comments from folks: Looks like a mercedes or bmw.


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I traded in a stage 1 MkV GTI for my CC. While I do miss the stage 1 power, the CC's overall road manners, composure and relative solitude (certainly compared to the GTI) make me forget about the GTI...almost. I picked up a set of Interlagos wheels and put them on last week, and now I love the car even more...complete sex with the Interlagos wheels. I always turn around and take one (or two) more glances at the car after I park.

A stage 1 tune would definitely complete the overall package, but I'm hesitant to do so since it requires the ecu to be removed.


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't stand that it is so weak in accidents. I got in a minor fender bender kind of thing yesterday, the other driver only has a scratch while it looks like I need to replace a bumper and a fender.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

mtdoragary said:


> Blind spots are not discovered on test drives. They are discovered during near-misses. How long HAVE you been driving?



Sorry, I'd missed this until now.

I've been driving for 23 years - why do you ask?


----------



## my993c4s (Jan 18, 2009)

I am conscious of the pillar blind spots and double check both sides to compensate; has become second nature to do so. The rear vision is my main issue. I was aware of the compromised vision but thought I could live with it. I am allergic to automatic transmissions so Xenon lights and a backup camera were not available on my Sport 6MT R-Line. I really like the car overall; the seats are much more comfortable than on any of my 3 A4's.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

LOVE my car!


----------



## soulman016 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a 2011 6MT Sport (nearly 9k miles in 4 months). My only complaint is the long clutch travel, makes it difficult to shift quickly and keep the ride smooth.

The blind sports are definitely an issue, I almost hit some oblivious guy on a cell phone in a Kroger parking around Christmas time. I spent some time since adjusting the mirrors (angled further out) to help mitigate this. Got my info from a paper published by SAE some years ago on proper mirror adjustment, very informative read IMO. Can't remember the exact title, but found it using Google Scholar. 

This is my third VW after an 06 GTI and an 08 R32. I'm very happy with the CC, can't beat the German engineering and feel. :thumbup:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Love my cc! With better tires and a dialed in ST Coil Overs this car handles pretty darn well in the back roads. Composure, steering feel, and isolation from road noise are great in this car even though its lowered and riding on 19's. 

I am very happy with my current setup and feel like I am driving a more expensive bmw or audi with sport suspension.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

really nice car great features
its to slow for me i have a 201, so iam waiting on the apr stage 2 and fullexhaust..
I just want more excitement lol

I might try the s3 intercooler..


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

I went through a period of disappointment. There were some rattles that were bothering me. I also need a new mechatronics unit for my DSG. Got the rattles fixed last week. Mechatronics is coming from Germany. To be fixed in a couple of weeks. 

The original tires that came on my 2010 Lux were not great. I upgraded the wheels to 19" Sagittas and put on ExtremeContact DW's, lowered the car with Koni coilovers and put a 28mm H&R sway bar. After getting the setup dialed in, it is amazing. The car has been transformed and feels much more like a BMW, or other great handling rear drive car. 

I live in the Bay Area too and don't find the 2.0T slow at all. I find myself looking down and seeing that I'm going 95mph all the time. Have to take it easy here because of all the traffic. Great car. 

For those who have rattles or DSG troubles, don't get down on the car. They can be fixed. You just need to find a dealer with a really knowledgeable mechanic. Took my car to Dirito Brothers in Walnut Creek. Tony Schillacci is a magician! I know what this car CAN be and that makes me happy


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

Before my CC, I was switching rides practically every 9 months on average. And yes, I've wasted a lot of money because of it. I never found something I actually loved enough to stick with for more than two years. I've owned bmw's, audis, infiniti's and other vw's. I must say that the CC is probably one of the top three cars I've ever owned and I'm looking to keep mine for awhile.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Yah man, I can not stop looking at my car. I actually drive my little 90's toyota pick up truck to work so I wont take breaks to go out to the parking lot and stare at my car for a bit. It's just too distracting!


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

22k miles over the last 14 months and not a single issue. It has been flawless. So far the best VW I have had personal experience with. No rattles or leaks or unnecessary trips to the dealer. Not one thing.

2 Gripes that I have (and they are personal) are;
- Silver dash trim - Uber cheap plastic but...
- OE Tires - the stock tires on the car are mediocre at best. Easy fix and really has little to do with the actual car.

Other than those 2 things, me and my wife couldn't be happier. We still get compliments on it all the time, it gets great gas mileage, more than adequate performance (for the type/price of the car), and the fit/finish is better than anything this side of $35k.

Day 1= 
Day 425(?) =


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm hoping to convince the wife to let me make the purchase of a 2009 VR6 4Motion w/ 7k miles. I currently have an 08 GTI that I like, but I feel like I'm starting to love the CC. I can't say I'm all in because I haven't actually driven it yet, but I can't wait to do so!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have had mine now for a little over 8 months and almost at 10k miles and I still love this car. couldn't be happier with my purchase.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

After 11, 000 miles I'm 100% happy with mine. Especially since my dealer finally fixed my MDI- Ipod skipping problem last month. That was the only problem I've had with the car. 

The only thing I think VW missed the mark on with this car is not having the sunroof slide open, which I knew about when I bought it.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

I absolutely love mine. Its by far the sexiest Vdub I've owned and this is my eighth one :beer:


----------



## gordonyz (Mar 9, 2011)

Only 1 thing:
Standard speaker is crap. Too late to say anything now. Standard amp is not marked but I looked: RCD 510, RNS 315 and RNS 510 all 4x20W amp power, that's 80w -- even lower than C300's 100w.

$32,000A4 come standard with 180W and 2 SUBwoofers on board!


----------



## John2.8GLI (Jan 15, 2008)

I love mine so much I crashed it 7 times!!!! lol


----------



## ccturbo (Jul 27, 2011)

I love my CC! First VDub and won't be my last. I've driven tons of cars in my life and this has to be the best bang for the buck in the market today. The last car I was driving was a Lexus IS250 and personally, I think the CC blows it away. :thumbup:


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

There is no doubt that it is the best bang for the buck out there. And if it were not for the blind spots created by the windshield posts and mirrors, we'd still be driving a CC today. But twice almost hitting pedestrians because of the blind spts, is two times too many!


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Couldn't be happier. 2011 Sport MT. My wife loves it too, it's really hers . I drive a clunky old Jeep GC.


----------

